# Cerveza Aroma Hops



## l7edwards (9/4/08)

Im thinking of putting down a relatively easy to knock back k&K in the cerveza style. Ive done the coopers mexican before with average results in terms of aroma. The current recipe is

Coopers Mexican Cerveza
BE1 (or 2 maybe)
15g Galena 
S-05 

Am wondering if anyone has advice on which aroma hops would suit it - current i have b-saaz, nelson sauvin, czech saaz, sterling, hersbrucker, chinook


----------



## troydo (9/4/08)

its a Cerveza its supposed to be bland and tasteless with little to no aroma


----------



## Adamt (9/4/08)

B-Saaz is a perfect hop for a session beer. I would dry hop it to also extract flavour... 20g or so. 

It's not the perfect hop for a proper mexican cerveza (I'm not sure they have hops over there) though.


----------



## Adric Hunter (9/4/08)

Cerveza? Aroma?

But i would use BE2 if i were you it give the cerveza just that bit more flavour


----------



## 0M39A (9/4/08)

most cerveza style beers have no aroma at all (except a mild skunk/cardboard/rice/corn smell).

that said, any of those hops will make the beer much much nicer, and i would be adding plenty, but wont really be a true cerveza then.


----------



## blackbock (9/4/08)

Saaz. There is hardly anyone who would hate this hop! B Saaz could be a bit resiny for casual drinkers.


----------



## Rurik (9/4/08)

I recently did the Morgan's Cortez Cerveza with my HBS equivalent of BE2. It comes with a lager yeast on top of the can and I lagered it for six weeks. It was great, four mates and I drunk it in an evening while camping over easter. 

Hope that helps,
Rurik


----------

